# Sundance Indie Flicks 4 Rent on YouTube



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

YouTube will offer five indie films for 24 hour online rental as of today, Jan. 23. The films, offered in conjunction with the Sundance Film Festival, will be available for $3.99 until Jan. 31. YouTube is said to be in talks with major studios about video rentals.

More: http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/01/youtube-movie-rentals-today-sundance-tomorrow-the-world/


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting concept. The only one I heard of is The Cove (heard it's great).


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Interesting concept. The only one I heard of is The Cove (heard it's great).


Get Low. Gotta see that.


----------

